# So who has bought the Saurus 32



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

Who in UK has bought the Orange 8 sec Saurus 32 GTR


???????



Mick, Tim ?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*Not me.*

I had heard it was coming over though.

2006 just gets better.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Doh! thought you were talking about mine for a minute there!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Thats is such a fast car. Scary stuff 

Can't believe Hayashi-san sold it?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

GT-CULTURE said:


> Who in UK has bought the Orange 8 sec Saurus 32 GTR
> 
> 
> ???????
> ...


Bloodyhell, thatd explain all the talk of Orange 32s ive heard lately from certain people


----------



## RKTuning (Nov 7, 2005)

Am I jealous or what
my fav skyline by miles
who,s the lucky b...ted
Ron


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

love it


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

interesting .... we have some lovely footage of that car.

I wonder what engine has been sold with it ?


----------



## Newera (Mar 22, 2005)

Last time I was there, with Mick, Mark, Ian & Dan (Sorry, only know half your user names on here) Hayashi San was saying there was interest in the car from a UK and a HK buyer... HK buyer seemed to be the one with the strongest interest. Is there actual confirmation it has been sold to someone in the UK?

To Saurus this wasn't a particularly special R32. According to them, it's something they could reproduce fairly easily - albeit not cheaply due to the components used. The full works on interview with Hayashi, Time Attack lap with Nob at the wheel at Tsukuba, a close look at this car, etc. are all on a DVD to be released soon...


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Some Awesome pics from Dino's site





































Would be great if this car was coming to the UK  :smokin: 

Cheers 

Rog


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

That is a very clean motor, look at the inside!

Mental machine!!!!!


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

What a stunning bit of kit this car is, it would be great to see it in the uk, as would the white 32 we saw at Saurus when Miguel took us there!!

Nick..


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Passive smoking might harm your health   - a nice wallpaper shot of the car: here

Rog :smokin:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*R32*

Now that IS the best R32 i have ever seen, simply awesome.Its a complete package with power and looks......mmmmmm....


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Saurus do build nice 32s


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

that is very nice

anyone got the link to a clip of this? remember seeing one of it going round a track


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Here 

Rog


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

Strange.... So either no one knows who it is or someones keeping real hush hush!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Totalburnout said:


> Saurus do build nice 32s


Can't disagree with you there


----------



## manage13 (Jan 10, 2006)

I so want one!


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Maybe they just don't want the whole world to know who owns it?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Yep that sounds a idea Chris.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

so why mention it in the first place??? lol its got to be the usual suspects, Tim, Mick or Ben...??


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

abbey bought it ???


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

only thought heard u say something about orange race car while back 
but doesnt add up as your capable of building it your self


----------



## gfunk (Jan 15, 2003)

i think abbey now own it, just a guess mind you ,but i was just reading through the quarter mile predictions thread and their is a mention of an orange car


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

They already have an orange 32....



GTR-Zilla said:


> so why mention it in the first place??? lol its got to be the usual suspects, Tim, Mick or Ben...??


Huh? No-ones mentioned who's bought it, just that it's been sold. Who even cares anyway?!?!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

I dont care

lol Abbey have their own orange car with the carbon looking spoiler...

so we have a orange, a lemon anyone for an apple and a cherry? lmao


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

that is a nice r32.

so how much was it being sold for?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I should imagine, based on the price of other special known cars, circa £30k?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Some what more than that Chris ... MUCH more (from what i've been told anyway).

I don't know who got it though.

Good luck to them ... they've purchased a stunning car - I look forward to seeing it run some time.


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

-C- said:


> I should imagine, based on the price of other special known cars, circa £30k?



hahahaha


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Funny? Or is it funny that someone spunked more than £30k on it?

Prices vary so much from different sources anyway, or depending who is in bed with who at the time 

I wouldn't pay more than £30k for *any* R32. Nice it may be, but there are others if people look hard enough


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

-C- said:


> Funny? Or is it funny that someone spunked more than £30k on it?
> 
> Prices vary so much from different sources anyway, or depending who is in bed with who at the time
> 
> I wouldn't pay more than £30k for *any* R32. Nice it may be, but there are others if people look hard enough



More than double that figure FOB.

You can't look at it being an R32. You also can't compare others...


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Over £60k? 

Why?!?!?!?!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

someone got totally ripped off LOL


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

who said it was US, we do have a couple of orange 32,s thou......


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

GT-CULTURE said:


> More than double that figure FOB.
> 
> You can't look at it being an R32. You also can't compare others...


It's a nice car, but over 60k, plus shipping, duty, vat = over 80K  Incredible.

Nito


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

If you consider you can get an old R32 for about ¥700,000 these days....that would leave you with just under 12 million Yen to spend on it.

In Japan, that will get you one hell of a GTR.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Abbey M/S said:


> who said it was US, we do have a couple of orange 32,s thou......


Heres one of them... lol


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

60k for a 32  .For that price it would have to be the last car on my list ,in fact I dont think it would be on my list .Lol


----------



## ahapartridge (May 19, 2003)

I suppose if the car comes with both OS giken Rb30's/T88 set ups the price is gonna be high

Drag T88-38GK 1080 hp
Track T88-3D 780ps

very nice....


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

GT-CULTURE said:


> More than double that figure FOB.
> 
> You can't look at it being an R32. You also can't compare others...


lol they must have seen you coming a mile away


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

80k?

What could be built for that price over here? bearing in mind things are cheaper in Japan. But still when you look at what price you could get a R32 shell for then build to your own spec.
Would it not have been more economical for whoever bought it to build a car from scratch if they had that money?

Or is it about buying into some pedigree?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

In my opinon its not the parts that make the price high. It is the development just think how many things may of broken, what has been tried and not worked. The many hours on the "road" doh I mean the dyno.....just making it work cost a fortune.



Mark


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Abbey M/S said:


> In my opinon its not the parts that make the price high. It is the development just think how many things may of broken, what has been tried and not worked. The many hours on the "road" doh I mean the dyno.....just making it work cost a fortune.
> Mark


Absolutely spot on Mark. People forget the time, effort and money that has gone into finding out what goes into a balanced package, what works and what doesn't. The investment level can go off the scale. When you go up to this sort of level there aren't really lots of reference cars to copy, frequently those that "know" don't say or worse case will even mislead.

Next time you think about your HKS25 this or TD that, just remember it isn't a case of choosing a set of components out the catalogue, if you want that go to IKEA!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

ATCO of course there are development costs involved and they can be huge, but when you sell something on you will never be able to recoup the money back. 80K or Yen 15,700,000 is a crazy amout to spend on an R32. 

I remember one or two year old ex BTCC cars being sold for fraction of it would cost, parts, man hours etc..would run into at least 200k


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> 80K or Yen 15,700,000 is a crazy amout to spend on an R32.


To you it is (and probably to lots of other people), but to the new owner it obviously isn't. They got the car they wanted at the price they were willing to pay. They don't come much quicker .... especially for a car that i believe (or should I say, I have been told) is driven to and from the events it competes in.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

If the owner has money to throw good luck to him...


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

The car was trailered to the Superbattle that we attended .. not sure about other events .. no power steering in tokyo traffic ... yikes ! 

no matter how much money it cost at the end of the day how many other Skylines in this country can claim 8 second 1/4's and 56.642 sec laps of Tsukuba ? .. and how much do you think was spent on these cars ? 

60k/70k/80k ... not exactly a bargain but a fair price. 

Well done to the new owner although im sure whoever does own it will have to answer the usual bullshit questions of "why have you bought a completed car .. we build ours and therefore that makes us much better than you"


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

brooksie said:


> The car was trailered to the Superbattle that we attended .. not sure about other events .. no power steering in tokyo traffic ... yikes !
> 
> no matter how much money it cost at the end of the day how many other Skylines in this country can claim 8 second 1/4's and 56.642 sec laps of Tsukuba ? .. and how much do you think was spent on these cars ?
> 
> ...


Is this the actual car that done a 56 second lap? I remember see few of these looking exactly the same, one was for drag and the other for circuit??


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

no this is the common misconception.

there is only ONE orange Saurus 32 ... it competes at *both* disciplines. All they do is change the engine.

the car pictured above is the very car Taniguichi drove at the 2004 Super Battle and won it with a 56.642 ... they swap the engine and it becomes a drag car ... an 8 second car thanking you very much


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

How much would it cost to get a sub 9 sec car of any sort (not skyline) .
Just curious .


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Quite a lot less  e.g. 7/8s Street Car $24k

Rog


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

brooksie said:


> the car pictured above is the very car Taniguichi drove at the 2004 Super Battle and won it with a 56.642 ... they swap the engine and it becomes a drag car ... an 8 second car thanking you very much


lol
Never seen anyone change the engine at Ten of the Best inbetween disciplines but there is always a first time


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

The Admiral said:


> Quite a lot less  e.g. 7/8s Street Car $24k
> 
> Rog


love it:smokin:


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

The Admiral said:


> Quite a lot less  e.g. 7/8s Street Car $24k
> 
> Rog


You adding to your collection mate?


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

davewilkins said:


> lol
> Never seen anyone change the engine at Ten of the Best inbetween disciplines but there is always a first time



I cant imagine then letting something like that run at TOTB surely, well then again what am I saying of course they will   

What I should have said was a car with that build would have been told to sod off at TOTB1 but obviously now will be welcomed into the fold with open arms.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

money and ass licking goes a long way my friend


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

I still cant get my head round someone paying 60K FOB for this car

If you were to give Saurus a std R32 for say £5000 in Japan
then tell them to build it to the same spec,would it cost another
55K to build it i dont think so.

I suppose if the new owner want to own the famous car and he 
has plenty cash then fair enough

It will only make mine worth more if we can kick its ar$e 

Keith


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

keith said:


> It will only make mine worth more if we can kick its ar$e
> 
> Keith



Now thats the spirit


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

The cost can not easily be measured on a car of this stature.

As was said earlier a EX BTCC car can be bought for a fraction of its cost..... but who wants something that slow  

These cars over there lifetimes cost a fortune to build, develop and maintain. £100,000+ would not be unimaginable. 

You want the best then you need to pay for it....


----------



## GT-CULTURE (Apr 14, 2005)

Powervehicles said:


> The cost can not easily be measured on a car of this stature.
> 
> As was said earlier a EX BTCC car can be bought for a fraction of its cost..... but who wants something that slow
> 
> ...



Depends which BTCC race car your talking about. The 2005 winning DC5's (orginally supplied by gtc) last year got sold for 6 figure sum's.

Though i guess bio-ethanol-powered Vauxhall Astra Coupes maybe had for less, or more depending on the R&D etc


Also consider you wouldn't just be buying the Saurus GTR. It would be a package with spares to run.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

brooksie said:


> they swap the engine and it becomes a drag car


they dont change suspension?

drag and track suspension are worlds apart


----------



## geeb (Dec 30, 2002)

Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha

It cost how much? I don't think actual figures were mentioned and the price has quite remarkably gone up and up. We will be at 100K pretty soon -- far out.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

keith said:


> I still cant get my head round someone paying 60K FOB for this car
> 
> If you were to give Saurus a std R32 for say £5000 in Japan
> then tell them to build it to the same spec,would it cost another
> ...


best find some more speed then


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

The owner of Garage Saurus is laughing all the way to the bank.. someone got Bumped.. now they are too frightnend to admit it...You can never get back or try and get back all your R&D costs ..


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

£60,000 is a lot of money, but in reality you are buying a collectors item and prices of said items rarely make sense, its a 1 off remember.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Do people really care so much? Someone has bought a cool car which may or may not have cost a lot of money.

Big deal.

Phil


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

GTR-Zilla said:


> T someone got Bumped.. now they are too frightnend to admit it...



thats bollocks

the sum of the parts are not equal to its value

can't imagine theres more than about £30 worth of paint in the Mona Lisa, but its still worth millions

fact is someone has bought a one off vehicle. chances are it was'nt "worth" selling for less than 60k to Saurus, as a promotional machine it would generate some sort of income and i imagine a hefty sum was required to prise it away.

Good luck to em. If it beats the like of Ron kiddell, Keith and Abbey then you can say "well that cost 60k, what do you expect"

and if it gets beaten then the UK tuning scene can only benefit.

mook


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Miness said:


> best find some more speed then


Miness

I think you are a bit fast to start making assumptions

We have not see what these fast car can manage to run in the UK.

Sorry there was one but it is now for sale  

Keith


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

If the saurus beast beats RK's or Keiths car what does the owner have to be proud about??

I for one hope that RonK and Keith really does destroy what ever the "ready built drag car from japan" opposition throws at them.... anyone with enough ££££ in their pocket can go and buy and out right drag race car, if it does win, its false happiness... but The way the above two guys have chipped away at it, deserves respect!

Same for Mark, Hope he gets that orange R32 on the track.. would be nice to see what it can do!


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

As I prob will never have 60k or whatever to spend on a car I think good luck to the guy who bought it .....if I won the lottery I could easily spend 60k or so on a BMW M5 or a porsche,but I wouldn't, I'd spend it on something like this animal in question and drive round all day with a huge grin on my boat race:smokin: :smokin: 

Dan


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

RKTuning said:


> Am I jealous or what
> my fav skyline by miles
> who,s the lucky b...ted
> Ron


     

Ron, I didn't know you graced us with your presence. 

Great to see you around though.  

Good luck with ToTB Arabia. :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 





The Admiral said:


>


I am glad to see someone paying just the slightest bit of attention to 
an induction system on a big single, even if it is just lumps of foam.  

Well,..... at least they tried.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> If the saurus beast beats RK's or Keiths car what does the owner have to be proud about??


They'll be proud that they have the car that they wanted and that they managed to get a good time out of it - and enjoy driving it.

How do you know the person who has bought it has bought it with the sole purpose to run times quicker than Keith or anyone else ? Do you not think for one minute that the person who has bought it has bought it because they love the car and just want to be able to enjoy it ?

FFS, we do NOT know who has bought it, we do NOT know how much they paid (and probably never will) and we are NOT hearing any bollocks about how they are going to be quicker than anyone else, so stop making assumptions.....just be happy with the fact that hopefully we are going to get to see the Saurus car run in the UK.


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Daz said:


> .....just be happy with the fact that hopefully we are going to get to see the Saurus car run in the UK.


Absolutely 100% mate... we should ALL be Skyline fans.
Everybody appreciates a highly tuned one and the chance to see his car at some meetings in the UK in 2006 should make people smile  
We should not worry what the owner paid for it - it was worth it for them to part with that amount of cash.

I'm sure most people on here did not import a 100% standard skyline and at least some work was done on it before they got it. 

I really just hope this car IS coming to the UK and its new owner enjoys it and uses it instead of locking it away.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

if everyone agreed to the same things in life the world would be a boring place to live

Everyone has their own and varying views on the Gold Saurus


----------



## CorollaRWD (Nov 21, 2004)

Does it matter if someone spends 60k on buying a built car or 60k in parts and labour trying to get there car up to speed, if I had the cash I would rather live without the blown engines etc


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

so is it in the UK or not ?


----------



## Darbo (Nov 2, 2003)

I think £60k is probly a bargain

stuff costs more these days than shillings and farthings 

a pukka MK2 escort can cost £60k and they are nothin like a GTR

when footballers can be on £100k a week wages

it only seems alot when you have no money 

and what supercars can you get for £60k

if i win 120 mill on the euro lottery ill be buying stuff like this


----------



## the_paulo (Oct 21, 2005)

Darbo said:


> and what supercars can you get for £60k


Honda NSX


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

Who cares what someones paid for it as it's only expensive if you haven't got the money and cheap if you are wedged up. 

And so what if Benny Boy has made a handful of zero's, good luck to him, I mean it must cost him an absolute fortune in hair styling and products  .

The worrying thing with these grenade cars is the ongoing costs as it's the old story of 'when' it decides to 5hit itself, not 'if', that things can get very very expensive. 

It's going to be great entertainment.

Glen


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

*well said glen and daz*

most people on here know about buying high power cars from jap land
after x amount of time [they go bang]
the cost of buying the car only matters to the person paying for it
the costs of repair or running costs [again down to owner]
i for one want to be there when they all turn up on the same day 
ready to do battle  
so however has it [when is it going to run]
have a nice night
bye now


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

keith said:


> Miness
> 
> I think you are a bit fast to start making assumptions
> 
> ...


im making no assumptions but i was referring to the cars best time which you are quite a bit away from are you not?..

and im led to believe that you have gone for more power anyway so its all good


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Miness said:


> im making no assumptions but i was referring to the cars best time which you are quite a bit away from are you not?..
> 
> and im led to believe that you have gone for more power anyway so its all good


Miness

Sorry what I should have said was until these cars run in the UK
on the same flat drag strips that we are all running on.
Or even up hill at the Pod as Andy has quoted a few times   

So as far as I can see there times don't count until they run here.

Was there not a 9.6 skyline that was going to show everyone
the way home what was its best time 10.2. Half a second is light 
years in drag racing when you get into the low numbers.

Keith


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

Keith , if you add in the cost of all the Tea consumed during the R+D of your car. You must be close to their budget  
Should be a good year for skylines.
If we can get them all running at the same venue !

Go the Cord-o-matic !  
Regards
cokey


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

keith said:


> Miness
> 
> So as far as I can see there times don't count until they run here.
> 
> Keith


Aint that the truth, its great to know the cars pedigree when you buy it but its another trying to emulate it .... its like getting the best 0-60 time from your bog standard car, yes we all know it should do it in X amount of time but actually getting it to equal or beat that time is another matter all together  not that I am prone to hiring the odd stock standard car for a track day and trying  

One thing that is sure and has already been mention if the car does come over here, great .... its another top Skyline in the UK and for that we should all be happy regardless of our personal feelings on cost/who owns it etc .... leave that to the other car marque owners that are saying ...... "nooooo not another stupidly quick Skyline"

If it is coming here I hope the new owner loves it and looks after it the way it deserves and personally I would love to see it run regardless of the outcome. 

If it is comming here and you are reading this then let me be one of the first to offer my congratulations its a stonking car and I hope it gives you great pleasure


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

keith said:


> Miness
> 
> Sorry what I should have said was until these cars run in the UK
> on the same flat drag strips that we are all running on.
> ...


i see what your saying keith but like i said i was only using the cars time in japan as a marker hence me saying you will need more power..lol

it was said in tongue and cheek but u drag boys get all competitive when comparing times


----------



## clarky88 (Jan 19, 2006)

keith said:


> Miness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi keith

see what you mean there, ive never thought about it that way before. but whatever way you look at it its still gonna be a quick car.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Miness said:


> i see what your saying keith but like i said i was only using the cars time in japan as a marker hence me saying you will need more power..lol
> 
> it was said in tongue and cheek but u drag boys get all competitive when comparing times


As keith has said, let them run first, the times they have attained in Japan dont count for much here... let them get those times here first before we blow their trumpets!!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Anybody got more pics of the 32? In particular the cooling system?


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

So....
Who bought it ??  :smokin:


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

cokey said:


> Go the Cord-o-matic !
> Regards
> cokey


Cord-o-Matic
© R.B. Motorsport
® Cord
 :smokin:


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Cheers Cokey!!!!!!!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

radiators are in the back of the car and there is scoop on the lid that cools the rad? unusual setup


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Many JGTC cars have the rads in the boot, would just like to see some more pics of how they achieve it.


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

I would have thought this sort of mod is more applicable to rwd cars as it its primary purpose is weight distribution isn't it?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

djdna2000 said:


> I would have thought this sort of mod is more applicable to rwd cars as it its primary purpose is weight distribution isn't it?


More room in the enginebay in general really too, for massive intercoolers and so on.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Radiators are also quite heavy,so aid traction off the line in drag,and keep the back end down.


Watch the Veilside part on Fast,East and Extreme


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Also helps to ensure completes the race in the event of a front-ender.

Surely a high quality car coming into the UK can only be a good thing? UK tuners have nothing to fear or get worried about as competition has always been a good thing. Each company/individual running low time GTR's seem to have their own ideas about how to do it and always will do.

Good points from Daz and Glen. Madenglishman... should sum it up really for any enthusiast. I haven't checked back but was anyone whinging about the Hyper Lemon coming in or Drag-R for that matter? I for one am grateful that someone is spending big bucks to drive these in the UK, because it's the only way I'll get to see them.


----------



## djdna2000 (Nov 14, 2003)

JapFreak786 said:


> Radiators are also quite heavy,so aid traction off the line in drag,and keep the back end down.
> 
> 
> Watch the Veilside part on Fast,East and Extreme





djdna2000 said:


> I would have thought this sort of mod is more applicable to rwd cars as it its primary purpose is *weight distribution *isn't it?


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

GTR-Zilla said:


> As keith has said, let them run first, the times they have attained in Japan dont count for much here... let them get those times here first before we blow their trumpets!!


so only times in the UK matter ?
that means mario's and hks's time dont count then ? as they were not run in the UK. what about reece and the boys downunder????? do they mean shit aswell ??? i wonder if the jap guys put the uk times down saying the dont mean nothing untill they come to japan and prove it ?

lee


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

i think al times count but at the end of the day its not just the car that makes a good quarter mile time its the track and the driver and if the driver is new to this then he will not immedialtely do an 8 second quarter so the times it did in japan doesnt mean that it will replicate them over here.

i think fair play to the guy who bought it and if i had the money i would to without hesitating!


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

too much emphasis is being placed on its drag times .. don't forget this is just as much of a circuit car as it is a drag car. When we where there and Hayashi San was discussing its 1/4 mile times everyone was obviously very impressed .. he just looked at us as though we were mad .. he was like "8 seconds .. so what" .. "that white 32 over there does it in 8's, that silver Supra over there does it in 8's" ... you gotta love the guy 

I definitely got the impression that his passion is Time attack rather than drag ..

some more pics from when we filmed.

This car features heavily in the next DVD ... in depth interviews with Saurus and then at the Super Battle with them


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

GTR-Zilla said:


> As keith has said, let them run first, the times they have attained in Japan dont count for much here... let them get those times here first before we blow their trumpets!!


so if keith went to japan and run a low 8 are we assuming it wouldnt count then?


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

Miness said:


> so if keith went to japan and run a low 8 are we assuming it wouldnt count then?


No it would not count because we are comparing car's run here in the UK.

Keith:smokin:


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

keith said:


> No it would not count because we are comparing car's run here in the UK.
> 
> Keith:smokin:


we'll have to agree to disagree then as i regard a time set as set no matter what country it is done in


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Keith keep selling your t shirts, put them on ebay too.. start a cult group up and then yours could also have a massive following and flog your car to someone for 80K


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Or alternatively, just put Mines stickers on it and then Yunis will worship it   (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Nothing wrong with Mines Daz!!

This thread was created to cause mass publicity and attention.. he certainly got just that...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Buy a GTR 34 for 30 k and and chuck 30k at it for mods ,would be more like what I would do  Untill this thread , I never heard of Saurus anyway


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

Miness said:


> we'll have to agree to disagree then as i regard a time set as set no matter what country it is done in



I think you are missing the point, no one is denying that it has ran a great time in Japan or that that time is irrelevant, its not.

Look at it this way, if you were watching some people run a marathon in Britian and the commentator said, "here comes Mr J Blogs, he ran a 28.13 min marathon in New York last month"

Does that instantly mean that he will run a 28.13 Marathon in Great Britian?
Does that mean he has ran a great time in Britian?

What it means is he is capable of running a great time and has done so in New York and deserves credit for doing but has not done so in Britain.

Setting a great time in another country does not automatically allow you to visit other country and walk away with all the silverware without proving yourself first


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Miness said:


> so if keith went to japan and run a low 8 are we assuming it wouldnt count then?


No, it means Keiths car would go to japan and would be an "alledged" 9 second car. It would remain an "alledged 9 sec car" until somebody did a 9 in it. Quite simple really.

People aren't saying that the Duke 33 (or wahtever car) isn't what it says on the tin. Just it has to prove itself.

8 second passes aren't purely down to the car, despite popluar beleif it takes a fair bit of driving to get a perfect run, and also a well prep'd track and somebody to set the car up, pick the correct tyres, etc...

Just like buying shumachers old F1 car doesn't make you champion, just one of the tools required to become champion.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

stealth said:


> Buy a GTR 34 for 30 k and and chuck 30k at it for mods ,would be more like what I would do  Untill this thread , I never heard of Saurus anyway


smart man!!:smokin:


----------



## Crail Loser (Jan 11, 2003)

GTR-Zilla said:


> smart man!!:smokin:


Excellent, you will own an above average R34


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

so who bought it then ?


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

the usual suspects


----------



## MrLeone (Sep 13, 2005)

And that is????


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

*jesus........*

This thread just about sums up everything that is wrong with the Skyline "scene" these days, hence i hardly ever post.
Christ, i remember Keith having to `defend ` himself against the same shit about importing a pedigree car when he first got his and we all know exactly how much work and money he has had to throw at it since then.
I pity the poor sod who has bought it although i cannot imagine he/she will bother answering to any of this crap. The same faces will be shouting from the rooftops about this car and its owner in a few years when it has done some runs etc. 
Sad really.


----------

